# Netbeans/Java/JavaFX database browser with charts



## caleb (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi

I'd like to create an application that would allow me to browse data that holds employee events with timestamp start / stop. 
Overall the goal is to measure times for task they do and also verify how efficient they really are based on data from systems that they work on.
We are actually done with collecting all the data from various databases creating login structure and their schedule of work. Now I'd like to create a tool that would allow me to quickly browse through the collected data and draw some sexy charts of their day of work marking gaps of data within - was thinking of a gannt chart here.
Can I use that JavaFX ? I just random googled Java netbeans and charts and found this nice integration 
http://platform.netbeans.org/tutorials/nbm-javafx.html

I'm not a very experienced JAVA programmer so I'd like to ask you if this is a good way to go ? Do I need some runtime for JavaFX afterwards in order to run it on client machines or will the IDE integrate it for me with the application ?


----------

